

How we got back the @emo2 handle - thanks to Twitter, you could too - aab1d
http://emo2.posterous.com/how-we-got-back-the-emo2-handle-thanks-to-twi

======
danielhunt
So let me get this straight, you created a twitter account with a wrong name
at first, and after a while, you wanted to move to one that better matched
your company/brand.

Unfortunately for you, by this time someone else had already taken the
username you wanted. Realising this, you figured you had a right to commandeer
it from whoever had it, simply because it was 'yours' in real life.

Can you detail if the emo2 account was in use before you requested to steal it
from its owner? How old was it? How active? And most importantly, was it
actually impersonating you at the time?

